# Quotable Quotes



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

Of course, since LOTR has one, the Hobbit needs one! This kinda stuff is fun, and no denying, and The Hobbit has some of the best quotes i can remember... Same rules as if uve played in the LOTR section:

"Don't pretend that Goblins can't count!"


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 2, 2003)

That was Beorn.

"Whence did the trolls get them, I wonder?"


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 3, 2003)

that was Thorin, after he had been told by Elrond that the blade he had taken from the trolls' lair was made in Gondolin and named Orcrist.

"what is all this uproar in the forest tonight?"


----------



## Glomund (Mar 3, 2003)

That was the lord of the Eagles when the orcs were ready to roast the dwarves.

How about, 
"Then let him, such a fool deserves to starve."


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 3, 2003)

Was that an Elf concerning Thorin?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 3, 2003)

You're half-way there. 

 

That was Bard concerning Thorin. Bilbo was negotiating with Bard and the Elven King, trying to help the besiegers of the Dwarves (holed up in the Lonely Mountain) gain some advantage in their parley with Thorin.

"There is a feast tonight, and it would not do to send up poor stuff!"


----------



## Glomund (Mar 3, 2003)

It was not an elf


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 4, 2003)

Who goes now?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 4, 2003)

olorin the maia said:


> "There is a feast tonight, and it would not do to send up poor stuff!"


It was the chief of the guards in the wine-cellar of the Elf King.

"O Thorin son of Thrain, and Balin son of Fundin..."


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 4, 2003)

well done, Elendil. Your turn.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 5, 2003)

Actually, I quoted my quote in my last post:


> "O Thorin son of Thrain, and Balin son of Fundin..."


----------



## Idril (Mar 6, 2003)

Roac the raven croaked it.

how about, "Are the goblins at mischief in the woods?"


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 6, 2003)

Was it Beorn?


----------



## Idril (Mar 6, 2003)

nope


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *"Are the goblins at mischief in the woods?" *



The Lord of the Eagles says this when he hears all the commotion made by the wolves.

"About turn! Draw your sword, Thorin!"


----------



## Idril (Mar 6, 2003)

Gandalf to Thorin, while escaping the Goblins (before Bilbo fell off Dori's shoulders).



> "You may eat that, if you will!"


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 7, 2003)

that was the reply the embassy of the Elven host gave to Thorin after he told them to leave his presence in front of the Lonely Mountain. Smaug the Golden was dead, by the hand of Bard of Laketown, and the Elves of Mirkwood along with a host of Men from Laketown had come to the Lonely Mountain to see what had become of the Dwarves. The Gate was barred, and Thorin bade the armies begone. The embassy declared the Mountain besieged, although no weapons would be drawn against the Dwarves inside. Rather, they were left to the treasure, and no food or supplies were to be let inside.


----------



## Idril (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes, corrrect - you're up


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

How would this suit.....

"Don't be precise, and don't worry!"


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

Dwalin to Bilbo, just before they leave The Green Dragon Inn.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

nicely done, Idril  

you're up!


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

Lets try:



> " There is more in you of good than you know, child of the kindly West."


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

I have the answer, but will defer to others who may want to have a turn here.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok, no takers, so here goes.

The quotation is spoken by Thorin Oakenshield on his deathbed to Bilbo after the Battle of Five Armies. Thorin was mortally wounded in the battle, but lived long enough to tell Bilbo of his regret for his harsh words at the Gate, when he found that Bilbo had given the Arkenstone to the besieging Elves and Men.

It is one of the most moving moments in the whole Tale, for me. Not just the death of a mighty Dwarf, but the revelation of his inner goodness and moral strength, something not many Dwarves were willing to reveal, even at the point of death. Thorin fell under the dragon sickness, but escaped in the end.


----------



## Idril (Mar 11, 2003)

Excellent! 

Well written words - you're up then.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 11, 2003)

Thank you, Idril.

"They made that gate ages ago, partly for a way of escape, if they needed one."

Name the speaker, and (extra credit!) who made the gate.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

The speaker is Gandalf, and I think the gates were made by the goblins.



> Let's have something to eat!



A bit difficult perhaps...


----------



## Idril (Mar 12, 2003)

Beorn said it after he listened to Gandalf's version of recent events.


----------



## Idril (Mar 17, 2003)

Let's get this thread going again.



> "...,you must realise that your success has made you some bitter enemies?"


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 17, 2003)

Bilbo to Smaug.


> Um!


----------



## Idril (Mar 17, 2003)

Gosh... That's a tough one


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 18, 2003)

Give up?


----------



## Idril (Mar 18, 2003)

ummmmmm. not yet - still working on it


----------



## Idril (Mar 19, 2003)

You got me!!! I give up


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow, you Englander's give up soooooo easily...  The only thing I can find that even resembles that quote is where Bilbo says


> "Ugh!", he said, "it is cold and clammy!"


 Is that anywhere close?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 20, 2003)

> "Um!" said the Great Goblin. "So you say! Might I ask what you were doing up in the mountains at all, and where you were coming from, and where you were going to?


----------



## Idril (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey Elendil3119, watch it - I don't think 3 days is giving up easily
. Anyway, you didn't get it either. You must admit, it was a bit obscure!

Flame of Udûn, you better post another quote.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 20, 2003)

OK, something easier.


> And little food to use!


----------



## Idril (Mar 20, 2003)

That's got to be a hobbit (always thinking of their stomachs) - I'll guess it's Bilbo


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 20, 2003)

> Hey Elendil3119, watch it - I don't think 3 days is giving up easily


Just kidding...just kidding... Nah, I didn't get it cause I didn't have the time to read the whole book again. I believe Bilbo is correct.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 20, 2003)

Don't just guess. Who was he speaking to and in what circumstances?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 20, 2003)

Okay then. Bilbo to Thorin after going under the Misty Mountains? (I did not use the book, so I may have got one or more of the elements wrong... )


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 21, 2003)

Actually, when they have left Ravenhill and are returning to the Mountain. I'll give it to you anyway. Post a quote.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 23, 2003)

Your quote Elendil3119.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 23, 2003)

> "Yes, yes, but that was long ago"


----------



## Idril (Mar 24, 2003)

Gloin to Bilbo, refering to Bullroarer Took.



> "Now why couldn't it have been this side!"


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 24, 2003)

Bilbo speaking about the boat on the opposite shore of that stream in Mirkwood. I don't remember what it was called.  Anyways:



> I am too fat for such fly-walks


----------



## Idril (Mar 24, 2003)

Bombur, on a ledge, as to why he did not want to be hauled up by rope to their 3rd camp.


> "Farewell! O Gandalf!"


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 26, 2003)

The Elven King to Gandalf.


----------



## Idril (Mar 26, 2003)

Absolutely correct You're go.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 28, 2003)

> What else is there?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 28, 2003)

that is Bilbo, speaking to Thorin Oakenshield and the rest of the Company, after the Dwarves had escaped from the Halls of the Elven King in Mirkwood, and had been released from the barrels they had been hidden in. They were on the wharf of Lake-town, and Thorin had asked what were they to do next.



> Don't talk to me!


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *I don't remember what it was called.*


The name given on the map is Enchanted River.


----------



## Idril (Mar 30, 2003)

> Don't talk to me!



Smaug to Bilbo

let's see, hmm..




> "but could you be more plain?"


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a vague recollection of that quote, I think it was somewhere near the beginning when they met at Bilbo's...perhaps Thorin to Gandalf? Probably not. Darn. I'm no good with one line quotes, I always need a couple of sentences to piece it together. Just thought I'd have a crack at it.


----------



## Idril (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, it's sorta at the begining, end chapter 2 - and you're correct - it's Thorin to Gandalf. 

your go then


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 3, 2003)

This thread needs to continue. Anyone want to post a quote?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 3, 2003)

'It is poor old Bombur I bet...'


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 3, 2003)

that would be Bilbo to himself after he saw the dwarves hanging in the spiders' webs in Mirkwood. The spiders had been pinching and nipping Bombur, who was the fattest, unmercifully as he hung in their larder.



> Good! It is some good being a wizard, then.


----------



## Idril (Apr 4, 2003)

Beorn to Gandalf re: killing goblins with a flash.



> "He is a liar, O truly tremendous one!"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 4, 2003)

Was that Gollum talking to himself?


----------



## Idril (Apr 4, 2003)

no


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 4, 2003)

An unnamed goblin to the Great Goblin.


----------



## Idril (Apr 5, 2003)

yes- thats correct - you're up


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 5, 2003)

> Shake him! Wake him!


----------



## Idril (Apr 5, 2003)

An elf referring to Galion, the butler.



> "Where else should I be?"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 5, 2003)

Bilbo to himself?


----------



## Idril (Apr 5, 2003)

sorry, no


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 5, 2003)

Gandalf to Bilbo?


----------



## Idril (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, you're up


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 6, 2003)

> No time now!


----------



## Idril (Apr 6, 2003)

Bilbo to Balin after he lets him out of his cell - before the barrel etc.



> "You are a good fellow, Mr Baggins,"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 6, 2003)

Thorin to Bilbo?


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 7, 2003)

Bombur to Bilbo, after Bilbo offers to take Bombur's watch on the gate at the Mountain.



> What about the guards? Weren't there any?


----------



## Idril (Apr 9, 2003)

the dwarfs to Bilbo as he explains about escaping from the goblins.


> "Also naughty little boys that play with fire get punished."


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 9, 2003)

Would that be Gandalf to the goblins whilst sitting trapped in a tree?


----------



## Idril (Apr 9, 2003)

yes, you're up


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 9, 2003)

Cool! And I didn't even use the book for that one...



> Anyway I expect it is safe for the moment.


----------



## Idril (Apr 9, 2003)

Balin after Bilbo was frightened by a bat.



> "What's the matter?.....What have you lost?"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 9, 2003)

Bilbo to Gollum?


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 10, 2003)

BlackCaptain is correct. Bilbo was responding to Gollum's shriek of loss and despair after he (Gollum) discovered his Precious was gone.


----------



## Idril (Apr 10, 2003)

yes BlackCaptain, your recall was correct You're up.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 10, 2003)

> I was having such a lovely dream. All about having a most gorgeous dinner.


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 10, 2003)

that was Bilbo's grumble when he was awakened by the Dwarves, after having been put to sleep by an enchantment of the Wood Elves in Mirkwood.




> Old fool! Why there is a large patch in the hollow of his left breast as bare as a snail out of its shell!


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 11, 2003)

Bilbo to himself concerning Smaug.


> You are very gloomy, Mr. Baggins!


----------



## Idril (Apr 11, 2003)

Thorin to Biblo's prediction that Smaug will break the side the mountain to stop them.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 13, 2003)

Correct.


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

> "I feel responsible for him."


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

Gandalf to the Dwarves on whether they should return to the tunnels to find Bilbo.


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

lol - I'll have to use the more obscure one next time  .

You're go.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

lol- 4 minutes. 

OK, here's one:
"Look out for the door"


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

The Captain of the Goblins as Bilbo makes for the door.

not as quick - doing lunch as well.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

Correct
You're turn
(Can I beat 4 minutes.... )


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

hmm...



> "How far is that?"


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

Bilbo to Balin in regards to the old look-out post at the Southwest corner of the Mountain.

Next one:


> "that nasty clockless, time-less hole"


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

sneaky - Bilbo grumbling - just below my quote.



> "But, ow!"


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

Bilbo grumbling again, this time about the cold just as they exit Erebor.
(Just above your previous quote)

Two minutes- that has to be a record 

OK,


> What do you think I am? A porter?


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

yup - it's on the opposite page in my copy - your turn then


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

Dori - when they are climbling up the trees.



> "Gandalf, Gandalf!"


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

"*Gandalf, Gandalf*! Good gracious me! Not the wandering wizard that gave Old Took a pair of magic diamond studs that fastened themselves and never came undone till ordered?"
(Bilbo to Gandalf when he meets him for teh first time)

Wow- 1 minute!


OK,


> Tea is at four; but any of you are welcome at any time


----------



## Idril (Apr 13, 2003)

Bilbo to the dwarfs when he's leaving the mountain.


> "Thank goodness!"


----------



## Beleg (Apr 13, 2003)

Bilbo to Gandalf.



> "I can't be always carrying burglars on my back,


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 14, 2003)

that was Dori, retorting to Nori, who had observed that the burgler (Bilbo) had been left behind again. Dori had been the Dwarf charged with carrying Bilbo through the goblin mines of the Misty Mountains, and had inadvertantly dropped him when the goblins attacked by surprise.
In this instance, the Dwarves were trying to escape from the hunting goblins and the Wargs by climbing trees. Bilbo was not tall enough to reach the lower limbs of the fir trees where the Dwarves were concealing themselves, and with the Wargs closing in on them, Dori actually got down out of the tree and helped Bilbo up!
A near thing, altogether.....

here's an easy one  



> as fierce as a dragon in a pinch


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 14, 2003)

That was Gandalf speaking about Bilbo after he had fainted in Bag End.  



> 'Well, are you alive or are you dead?'


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 15, 2003)

that was Bilbo to Thorin, after Bilbo had helped the Dwarves escape from the Wood Elves caves in Mirkwood.



> At any rate, he is under no enchantment but his own.


----------



## Idril (Apr 15, 2003)

Gandalf to Bilbo & others about Beorn.



> "I wish I was well out of it."


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 16, 2003)

that is Bilbo to himself, just as all seemed lost in the Battle of Five Armies at the feet of the Lonely Mountain.





> Now you are in for it at last....


----------



## Aulë (Apr 16, 2003)

Bilbo to himself whilst sneaking into Erebor.




> I wish I had been there...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 16, 2003)

That would be Beorn, commenting on Gandalf's story. 


> Dear me, what a fool I was and am!


----------



## Idril (Apr 18, 2003)

Bilbo talking to himself just before he goes in to see Smaug.


> "What were you doing in the forest?"


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

Thranduil to Thorin about why the Dwarves were travelling through the forest.



> "...Keep him safe..."


----------



## Beleg (Apr 18, 2003)

Thandruil to Random Elves. 



> i am like a Burglar that cannot get away


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

Bilbo to himself whilst lurking outside the Elvish-king's palace.



> "We have little time to lose"


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 18, 2003)

Gandalf to the whole group.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Beleg (Apr 19, 2003)

Thorin to Bilbo and Co,



> They have come


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

That is said twice:

Gandalf to the company whilst talking about Beorn

and, Balin to Thorin & co. is reference to the armies of Mirkwood and Esgaroth.


OK,



> The king is come unto his hall


----------



## Beleg (Apr 20, 2003)

Part of the Dwarf Song made after the removal of Smaug from Erebor. 



> Sh! sh!


----------



## Aulë (Apr 20, 2003)

The Dwarves to Bilbo in Erebor.



> "Go away! little boys!"


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 20, 2003)

Gandalf to the goblins while he is in the trees.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 20, 2003)

Yep.

You're up.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 20, 2003)

> Come down! Come down!


----------



## Aulë (Apr 20, 2003)

Bilbo to the Dwarves in the tree where the Spiders were.




> "Little bunny is getting nice and fat..."


----------



## Beleg (Apr 21, 2003)

Beorn to Niblo. 



> leaping light




P.S: ROFL


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

Ummm, your answer was wrong, Beleg....


----------



## Beleg (Apr 21, 2003)

I am pretty sure it was Beorn to Bilbo?


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

It's in the last line of the song the Dwarfs sang in Beorn's house.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

> Beorn to Niblo


That is wrong.



> Beorn to Bilbo


That is correct 

And Idril was correct with Beleg's quote.
So you're up.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 21, 2003)

Someone sure nitpicks a lot


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

I agreed with you Beleg



> "Quicker, quicker!"


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

Gandalf to Thorin and company.


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

Not Gandalf.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes it was. 


> "Quicker, quicker!" said the voice. "The torches will soon be relit."
> "Half a minute!" said Dori, who was at the back next to Bilbo, and a decent fellow. He made the hobbit scramble on his shoulders as best he could with his tied hands, and then off they all went at a run, with a clink-clink of chains, and many a stumble, since they had no hands to steady themselves with. Not for a long while did they stop, and by that time they must have been right down in the very mountain's heart.
> Then Gandalf lit up his wand. Of course it was Gandalf; but just then they were too busy to ask how he got there.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

So Idrill says I'm wrong and Aule said I'm right. So what do I do now?


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

LOL - there's 2 quicker, quicker! quotes, mine was by Bilbo
You go then Swordmaster 
edit Actually it was my error as my quote should have been "Quick, Quick!" - I wonder where I leave my brains sometimes 

Sorry Swordmaster - you go


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

> "It looks as if my dreams were coming true."


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 21, 2003)

Bombur to the rest of the Company.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes your correct Flame


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 25, 2003)

> The door! The tunnel!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 25, 2003)

Bilbo to himself after finding the secret door in the cave they were hiding in that was 'throughly' searched by Fili and Kili?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 25, 2003)

Not quite.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 28, 2003)

Gollum to himself?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 28, 2003)

Bilbo to the Dwarves (bar Bombur and Bofur) about entering the secret door since Smaug had taken flight.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 29, 2003)

Correct.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 1, 2003)

Your turn Aulë.


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2003)

> "Not a bit like storks-forks, I mean"


----------



## Idril (May 4, 2003)

Bilbo to Dori in the eagle's nest.



> " 'Ere, 'oo are you?"


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2003)

Ah, that would be the mischievious purse from William the Troll's pocket when Bilbo the Bur-a-Hobbit was trying to steal it. 



> "Before long I expect we shall all wish our packs heavier"


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 4, 2003)

Thorin to Bilbo?


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2003)

Hmm, close enough.
You're up.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 5, 2003)

What do you mean, "close enough"? What is the correct answer?


----------



## The_Swordmaster (May 5, 2003)

I belive the answer was Throrin to Bilbo and the dwarves. But you just said Bilbo so that was close enough in his eyes.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 6, 2003)

But it was in answer to Bilbo's complaint that the packs were too heavy.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 10, 2003)

Fine, don't answer.
I shall post a quote.


> It is mighty cold!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

Bilbo to himself?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 10, 2003)

No.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

Rats... then I guess Bombur!


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 20, 2003)

Correct. Your go.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 22, 2003)

> Very pretty!


----------



## Idril (May 23, 2003)

Gandalf to Bilbo at the begining of the book, referring to the smoke rings.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

That is correctomundo.... Ur up Idril!


----------



## Idril (May 23, 2003)

> "We are going to turn aside here out of the path of the slide."


----------



## Beleg (May 23, 2003)

Gandalf to the Dwarves.


----------



## Idril (May 24, 2003)

Yup You're up Beleg.


----------



## Beleg (May 25, 2003)

> "Servant, indeed!"


----------



## Aulë (May 25, 2003)

Bilbo in response to the Elves of Mirkwood calling him the servent of the Dwarves.


----------



## Beorn (May 26, 2003)

(my post in the other QQ thread applies here too)


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

Your turn, Aulë.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 20, 2003)

Your turn!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 19, 2003)

Bump... Aulë, you're up


----------



## Starflower (Nov 7, 2003)

*time to bring this one back to life*

thought this would be worth digging out of the musty archives and restarted 
I will start, and if you guys wanna continue... 


"Who are you and where do you come from...? " 

enjoy


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 29, 2003)

Smaug to Bilbo when Bilbo first goes down the tunnel.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 15, 2003)

do go ahead, if you know it's right, don;t wait for me


----------



## JOSHUASIGEP44 (Dec 19, 2003)

Are we gonna keep this going?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 20, 2003)

here's a new one :

'this is a beginning'


----------



## JOSHUASIGEP44 (Dec 20, 2003)

Bilbo to Gandalf


----------



## Starflower (Dec 20, 2003)

you should tell me the situation as well when this was said, but your answer is not correct anyway .


----------



## JOSHUASIGEP44 (Dec 20, 2003)

I was wondering how that worked, Thanks. It was just a shot in the dark anyway


----------

